# Photon or Ruler Step On in park?



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Just make sure those boots fit you properly, otherwise send them back with the bindings. It's very limiting being able to choose from only 2 types of boot

Most people need to try on loads of pairs from all different manufacturers before finding the ones that fit correctly


----------



## versus (Sep 21, 2015)

My Photons fit pretty much correctly but I am afraid that with 7/10 hard boot i won't be able to ride park properly. Just wanted your opinion on what would you choose, Photon or Ruler. Other stuff included, not park only, but with the emphasis on the park.


----------



## Shredad64 (Aug 10, 2018)

Extremely tempted to pickup Step Ons Photons but also very concerned I could drop $700 and be disappointed. Any thoughts in these? Also spoke with Burton today and clicking noise still occurs on the front cleats. Has to do with the hard material, suggested putting wax on it if the noise bothered me. Honestly, for that $$$ it should be golden out of the box. Gotta say that kinda irked me.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

I thought Swath were the park oriented boot?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Shredad64 said:


> Extremely tempted to pickup Step Ons Photons but also very concerned I could drop $700 and be disappointed. Any thoughts in these? Also spoke with Burton today and clicking noise still occurs on the front cleats. Has to do with the hard material, suggested putting wax on it if the noise bothered me. Honestly, for that $$$ it should be golden out of the box. Gotta say that kinda irked me.


I've been thinking about getting the Photon step ons now that there is a wide version. I'm more worried about stiffness, sizing and how the boots pack out than if it's going to make noise.

Being able to just step on the board when riding with skiers would be really nice.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Snowdaddy said:


> I've been thinking about getting the Photon step ons now that there is a wide version. I'm more worried about stiffness, sizing and how the boots pack out than if it's going to make noise.
> 
> Being able to just step on the board when riding with skiers would be really nice.


Just got my photons with my step-ons, the stiffness is very similar to the the flow hylites i have been riding for the past 5 years. I also went with the wides, and man is it so nice not to have my feet squished when putting on the boot. looking forward to actually riding and seeing if there are any hot spots


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

larrytbull said:


> Just got my photons with my step-ons, the stiffness is very similar to the the flow hylites i have been riding for the past 5 years. I also went with the wides, and man is it so nice not to have my feet squished when putting on the boot. looking forward to actually riding and seeing if there are any hot spots


Curious to hear back how you liked them once you get them on snow!

I've been riding the regular Photon wides paired up with Genesis X for a season. I'm thinking I'm going to ride them one more to see if they still fit nicely after the second one. If they do, I might get the step ons for the next season.

(and I just bought new Flux bindings...)


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

versus said:


> My Photons fit pretty much correctly but I am afraid that with 7/10 hard boot i won't be able to ride park properly.


You should be fine, especially if you're doing more entry level stuff.

I wear ions wth now drives with the highbacks maxed on forward lean.

Jumps, hips, boxes and rails np with that setup. Fyi I'm only 50-50 the boxes and rails.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm looking to dip more into the park this year and I still choose the photon step on. I tried out the regular swath in the store and they felt VERY soft. And a few days in them will be even more soft. If jibbing was the only thing I wanted to do sure..... but I still like riding the rest of the mountain also.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

versus said:


> My Photons fit pretty much correctly but I am afraid that with 7/10 hard boot i won't be able to ride park properly. Just wanted your opinion on what would you choose, Photon or Ruler. Other stuff included, not park only, but with the emphasis on the park.


They break into a nice 5/10 after a couple days. And stay at 5/10. I was worried the swath which felt like a 4/10 would break into a 2/10


----------

